# Annual Worldmark Owners Meeeting & GOO*



## kapish (Oct 24, 2006)

On October 19th, in Bellevue, WA. the annual Worldmark owners meeting was conducted. At this meeting Trendwest, the builder and managing company of Worldmark, presented the state of the club. 

All the candidates who are running for the Worldmark BOD were given a chance to present their statements. Jim Pappas, Philip Abdouch, John Henley, Gil Bellamy, and Allen Strong were present at the meeting and presented their views. Jack McConnell, the incumbent who used to be the President of Cendant was absent, so were Trudy Hu, Greg Patchen and Ferrell Hill. 





Jim Pappas, Mike Tribe, Marci Tribe, Nena, Louise, Laura, Bryan, Janet, Evelina, kapish

A lot of us who frequent TUG, Trendwest's forum and the WMOwners forum were present at and activiely participated at the meeting. All the independent candidates voiced their concerns about the club. At their candidate's table ALL of them handed out the flyers put together by the Worldmark owners at WMOwners.COM

Here is the online version of the flyer, for your review.

It was great to see so many owners showing a tremendous amount of interest in what the independent candidates had to say. I was also thrilled to see so many owners pledging their allegiance to the "Get Independents Elected to the WM BOD" movement. 

After the meeting we all came back to Worldmark Camlin and spend the rest of the night discussing our club and its future. It was great to mingle with some of the candidates to the WM BOD. Gil Bellamy, Philip Abdouch, Jim Pappas and John Henley were present to share their views and listen to owners' suggestions. 





Gil Bellamy, Philip Abdouch, Jim Pappas and John Henley

On Friday, October 20th, the Worldmark Owners who stayed at the Camlin put together a potluck and had a great GOO- Gathering Of Owners! We had over a 100 people participating in it and had a great time! :whoopie:

More Pictures are available at this link.


I sure hope more people from the online communities would attend the meeting in person and participate in the GOO. It surely gives us a different perspective and re-emphasizes the love everyone has for OUR club! 

*GOO = Gathering Of Owners


----------



## djyamyam (Oct 24, 2006)

So, did any of the independents get elected?


----------



## PA- (Oct 24, 2006)

I believe that last year's results weren't announced until March of this year (could be off a month or two).  This year,the election will end about 1 month earlier than last, so I don't expect the results until around Feb, 2007.


----------



## mtngal (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting such nice pictures - made me want to be there!  Maybe next year we'll make it up - sure looks like everyone had a great time!


----------



## kapish (Oct 24, 2006)

*Camlin was the place to be!*



			
				mtngal said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting such nice pictures - made me want to be there!  Maybe next year we'll make it up - sure looks like everyone had a great time!


You are welcome Harriett. Debbi (2CalGals) and I were talking during the GOO and we were agreeing that it would be a shame to miss such an event. Everyone who were at the GOO agreed to come back next year. All the owners, no matter how they feel politically, were having a great time socializing and disucussing the club, exchanging vacation stories and exchanges etc. 

Talking about GOOs - if any one is interested, we are planning to gather at the Worldmark Windsor for a NorCal GOO on Nov 10th and 11th. If you can find a unit at WM Windsor, be sure to book it as it is on Inventory Special in November! getawayguy and getawaygal, hudshut/javanite, Melba, Lorene, Debbi and a few other folks will be attending the GOO. I hope you can too :whoopie:





Jon at the BBQ at the SEAGOO'06


----------



## mtngal (Oct 25, 2006)

I'd love to go, but can't this time (we have a commitment on Monday Nov. 13, at least if I can drag my other half kicking and screaming up there).  However, let me know when you have the next one and we'll try to come up.  The Bay area isn't THAT far for us, really.


----------



## kapish (Oct 25, 2006)

*Upcoming GOOs: November/Windsor and January/Indio*

Harriett, sorry you will not be able to come to the NorCal GOO at Windsor. Please try to see if you can join us at Indio for the SPUDGOO

*Upcoming Worldmark GOOs:*
NorCal GOO at WorldMark Windsor: November 10th and 11th, 2006
SPUDGOO at WorldMark Indio: January 12th and 13th, 2007
I think the SPUDGOO will be great for those of us in SoCal, Utah, AZ etc., so please feel free to let us know if you will be coming at the links provided.


----------



## mtngal (Oct 25, 2006)

The Indio GOO might work better - at least my husband didn't groan loudly when I mentioned it on the way home from work.  I'll have to look at reservations and I'll let you know.  He didn't say "too far" for the Windsor November suggestion, but I think that's because he'd hope that we would over-sleep on Monday and not have time to stop in Fresno for something he's been avoiding for a very long time.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Oct 26, 2006)

I've got some potato industry clients in Idaho who are also Worldmark owners.  I think most of them already have as much spud goo as they can handle.


----------



## kapish (Oct 26, 2006)

*SpudGOO in Indio: Get together with a very speciat friend*



			
				T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> I've got some potato industry clients in Idaho who are also Worldmark owners.  I think most of them already have as much spud goo as they can handle.


  Steve, I see what you mean, but this SPUDGOO is associated with "Spud", a dear friend of ours and a fellow Worldmark owner who is undergoing treatment at present and would have recovered from all of it just in time for a nice Winter break in Sunny SoCal! We are all looking forward to getting together with him and celebrating his recovery. :whoopie:

It will be great if as many Worldmark owners can join to celebrate Spud's recovery while enjoying the brand new Worldmark resort at Indio.


----------



## kapish (Jan 2, 2007)

*INDIO GOO >> January 13th @ WM Indio!*

The Indio GOO is coming up on January 13th at WorldMark Indio. TUGgers too are welcome to join this get together! Please email me if you would like more information. 



kapish said:


> Harriett, sorry you will not be able to come to the NorCal GOO at Windsor. Please try to see if you can join us at Indio for the SPUDGOO
> 
> *Upcoming Worldmark GOOs:*
> NorCal GOO at WorldMark Windsor: November 10th and 11th, 2006
> ...


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jan 3, 2007)

Lots of us are now booking rooms at Leavenworth next January 18 - 21 (2008) for another GOO.   This is their annual ice festival and is a 3 day weekend for many (MLK day).    The point values are quite low... 2600 for a 3 night weekend stay in a 2BR.

/Jim


----------



## kapish (Jan 8, 2007)

*WorldMark Owners Indio GOO is this weekend! (1.13.07)*

The much awaited WorldMark Owners Indio "Spud" GOO will be held at the WorldMark resort in Indio this coming weekend (January 12 - 14, 2007.) There are still units available on *Bonus Time! *We could even book for non-WM owners on Bonus Time, now that we are within 5 days of check-in!

Looking forward to a great GOO (Gathering Of Owners!)  :whoopie:


----------



## roadsister (Jan 9, 2007)

Kapish,
I had heard Spud won't be able to make the Spud GOO, is this so?


----------



## PA- (Jan 9, 2007)

roadsister said:


> Kapish,
> I had heard Spud won't be able to make the Spud GOO, is this so?



A Spudless Spud GOO?


----------



## kapish (Jan 9, 2007)

*Spud's buds gather to cheer our buddy!*



PA- said:


> A Spudless Spud GOO?


Spud will be there in spirit. We might even even connect with him via the 'net! We agreed to go on with the GOO in his honor!


----------



## kapish (Jan 15, 2007)

*What a fun GOO!*

We had a wonderful GOO at the new resort in Indio. So many friends, so much food and drinks --- perfect combination for a great time!! Thanks for everyone who participated in it. I have shared pictures here, and will follow-up with my thoughts of the GOO a little later ... 

Cheers!


----------

